

Using existing s3 tools with libres3 and skylable sx: duplicity - 2bluesc
http://blog.skylable.com/2014/05/using-existing-s3-tools-with-libres3-and-skylable-sx-duplicity/

======
2bluesc
sx + libres3 looks like a way to backup my personal data in a cheap cluster
with RaspberryPi/Beaglebone nodes + 4 TB external hard drives.

